# Any naturals with thick hair that looks thin while straightened?



## Sui Topi (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope you guys can help! I've been completely natural now for almost 1 year, and I straightened my hair and gave it a trim earlier this week. I prepooed over night, blow dried with the tension method and flat ironed my hair. It turned out really silky and soft feeling, the only thing is.....it's so darn thin! I always thought that when I went back natural and could successfully straighten my hair I was going to have this thick, heavy, swinging hair but instead its like this soft, feathery, floaty hair if that makes sense. It moves when I move but it just kinda....falls. I don't know how to explain it lol. The best word to describe it is feathery, it moves just like a bunch of feathers coming out of my head. Last night I was putting some jojoba oil on it and putting it up for bed and I realized my ponytail is the same thickness as it was when it was relaxed! Now the reason this is so weird too is because when my hair is in it's natural state (air dried in a pony or braid out or whatever) it is soo thick like, I have to set it in whatever style I want while its wet because if its dry it really does not listen to me at all. Anyway I just want to know, how can I get my hair to have some more weight to it while straight without looking super greasy? I've come to terms with the thin ponytail thing because I know I got that from my mom and I don't know what can really change that, but I just want my hair to look better while it is flat ironed.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> I hope you guys can help! I've been completely natural now for almost 1 year, and I straightened my hair and gave it a trim earlier this week. I prepooed over night, blow dried with the tension method and flat ironed my hair. It turned out really silky and soft feeling, the only thing is.....it's so darn thin! I always thought that when I went back natural and could successfully straighten my hair I was going to have this thick, heavy, swinging hair but instead its like this soft, feathery, floaty hair if that makes sense. It moves when I move but it just kinda....falls. I don't know how to explain it lol. The best word to describe it is feathery, it moves just like a bunch of feathers coming out of my head. Last night I was putting some jojoba oil on it and putting it up for bed and I realized my ponytail is the same thickness as it was when it was relaxed! Now the reason this is so weird too is because when my hair is in it's natural state (air dried in a pony or braid out or whatever) it is soo thick like, I have to set it in whatever style I want while its wet because if its dry it really does not listen to me at all. Anyway I just want to know, how can I get my hair to have some more weight to it while straight without looking super greasy? I've come to terms with the thin ponytail thing because I know I got that from my mom and I don't know what can really change that, but I just want my hair to look better while it is flat ironed.


Not everyone will have thick hair as a natural. Your hair is fine, like mine and many others.  If your hair is fine as a relaxed head, it will be the same as a natural...I found that out real quick. 

Don't weigh it down with lots of oils and stuff while straight...it will look thin and you won't like it at all.  Just keep it healthy and you will love your hair

Just moisturize the ends only and then use your oil on the ends.  Your hair will thank you for it.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 13, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> I hope you guys can help! I've been completely natural now for almost 1 year, and I straightened my hair and gave it a trim earlier this week. I prepooed over night, blow dried with the tension method and flat ironed my hair. It turned out really silky and soft feeling, the only thing is.....it's so darn thin! I always thought that when I went back natural and could successfully straighten my hair I was going to have this thick, heavy, swinging hair but instead its like this soft, feathery, floaty hair if that makes sense. It moves when I move but it just kinda....falls. I don't know how to explain it lol. The best word to describe it is feathery, it moves just like a bunch of feathers coming out of my head. Last night I was putting some jojoba oil on it and putting it up for bed and I realized my ponytail is the same thickness as it was when it was relaxed! Now the reason this is so weird too is because when my hair is in it's natural state (air dried in a pony or braid out or whatever) it is soo thick like, I have to set it in whatever style I want while its wet because if its dry it really does not listen to me at all. Anyway I just want to know, how can I get my hair to have some more weight to it while straight without looking super greasy? I've come to terms with the thin ponytail thing because I know I got that from my mom and I don't know what can really change that, but I just want my hair to look better while it is flat ironed.


 

I have had the same problem. I am at the end of my transition. I think the problem is too much deep conditioning and over moisturizing. If you have deep conditioned, blowdrying will make your hair super thin. I am not an expert but you should take a look at Pinkskates regimen. She is 4a natural with strands that look "fine" IMO. She only does a deep DC every three months. She only conditions 30 minutes a week and it isnt a deep condition if I understand correctly. Also make sure the heat is not up too high on your flat iron. I started to turn my temp setting way down and noticed a major difference (duh!)  Try easing up on the moisture. Airdrying or hooded dryer may help you with thickness too. My hair is much thicker using these than a blowdryer. Also remember that these new blowdryers have that ionic technology that gets hair straighter than the old school kinds. Things are some things I have noticed about lately.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow. I was just wondering about this and how ticked I am about it.  My hair is giganormous when natural and then it's all soft, silky and not weighty when flat ironed.  Oil in the hair is a no no.  

I'm recovering from hair loss issues(yaaay!!!), but it's hard to see my hair like it is when i had uber thickness (even after a fresh relaxer and flat ironed) not so long ago...I am making progress in thickness, and i noticed the last time i had my hair blown out ( it was mighty thick after supa hot ionic blow dryer attack), i had no oil on my hair and it looked much fuller, thicker, everything.  this time she put oil on it and it just flattened it out stick straight.  i was really disappointed.  as the oil wears off, my hair fluffs up.

I do believe my hair will continue to thicken and but some adjustments have to be made on my styling reggie.  i get flatironed occasionally, and I really am trying to limit that to once every four months or so.

I've subscribed to this thread.  There's hope for us, Ladies I think we can gain thickness/weight and the poster was right about the deep conditioning...i dc weekly and i believe that is key to the cuticles being flattened and weighed down.  i'm gonna lay of the dc and get some protein in my strands...


----------



## Sui Topi (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! This is the first flat iron that I've had in a loooong time, and since my hair in it's natural state was starting to feel so nice and healthy I guess I just let my expectations soar or something lol. Neemo, I'll check out pink skates' routine, but the reason I prepooed before flat ironing is before when I would just flat iron, my hair would be so dry and rough and of course once I put anything in it, it reverts. I wanted to pack all the moisture it would need in before straightening. If I can remember correctly I thought Pinkskates did an Aveda damage remedy or something every week, but I'm not sure. Next time I'll try your suggestion with using a hooded dryer, rollersetting or even in braids instead of with my ionic blow dryer and we'll see how that works out, but I think I am not going to straighten again until June or something. My hair feels much more fragile while straight lol. I think I am so used to my natural texture. It feels like everytime it touches something it is going to break, and it wiggles out of my ponytails and buns so easily since it is so silky feeling and ends up rubbing on everything. It isn't breaking though because when I comb it out to put it up again or to go to bed, I don't see anything on my shoulders/hands/the sink and I am really really gentle, but I really want to retain length and I think I would accomplish this better while my hair is in it's natural state. I'm a stay at home mom and straightening my hair for style is really an unnecessary stress on my hair. If I want a straight look, I can just wear my lace front lol. 


--bumping for more replies and even stories from other fine haired naturals


----------



## Eclass215 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes i have the same problem but only after I've been straightening it for awhile.  At first my hair just didn't even want to be straight so it still felt thick.  After it was "trained" I started feeling how thin it felt when it was straight.  I've learned to accept it, but I would take the thickness if I had the chance.

When I was relaxed my hair used to get like that only after a touch up but a week later it would be right back to thick.  I guess you gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 13, 2009)

IMO most natural hair that has been straightened is thinner because well....it's straight...no body or volume.  When it's in it's natural state or braid-outs or whatever it has much more volume because of the texture thus appearing much thicker.  

It's probably just the drastic change in volume and texture that you're not used to.  Going from big and natural to stick straight is drastic.  I'm shocked everytime I straighten...I'm like where'd my hair go.  My hair is also very fine w/ no weight so when I straighten it is very feathery and sometimes flyaway if I don't use product.  When my hair is natural it is huge (the way I like it) so I don't think you're out of the norm or have anything to worry about.


----------



## adf23 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the same experience.  My hair is its natural state is very thick.  Once I straighten it? Umm, *to me*, my hair is very thin.  Agreeing with N&W- fine relaxed hair will still be fine as a natural.  The one plus is that my hair is pretty easy to straighten.  I also wish I had more weight to my hair.  I am just going to be patient and keep my hair strong as it grows out, with the hopes that with length, my hair will give the illusion of more thickness straightened.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 13, 2009)

i had the same thing happen when i got my hair pressed... i guess no oil for me!


----------



## AngelDoll (Feb 13, 2009)

My hair looks much thinner when it is straight too. I was contemplating cutting it, but I hardly ever wear it straight or loose. In it's natural state, my hair is huge.


----------



## Sui Topi (Feb 13, 2009)

AngelDoll said:


> My hair looks much thinner when it is straight too. I was contemplating cutting it, but I hardly ever wear it straight or loose. In it's natural state, my hair is huge.



I would never guess from your pictures lol! I'm assuming because it's longer it has more weight. I just cut mine to about CBL so it is still kinda light.


----------



## rabs77 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> I hope you guys can help! I've been completely natural now for almost 1 year, and I straightened my hair and gave it a trim earlier this week. I prepooed over night, blow dried with the tension method and flat ironed my hair. It turned out really silky and soft feeling, the only thing is.....it's so darn thin! I always thought that when I went back natural and could successfully straighten my hair I was going to have this thick, heavy, swinging hair but instead its like this soft, feathery, floaty hair if that makes sense. It moves when I move but it just kinda....falls. I don't know how to explain it lol. The best word to describe it is feathery, it moves just like a bunch of feathers coming out of my head. Last night I was putting some jojoba oil on it and putting it up for bed and I realized my ponytail is the same thickness as it was when it was relaxed! Now the reason this is so weird too is because when my hair is in it's natural state (air dried in a pony or braid out or whatever) it is soo thick like, I have to set it in whatever style I want while its wet because if its dry it really does not listen to me at all. Anyway I just want to know, how can I get my hair to have some more weight to it while straight without looking super greasy? I've come to terms with the thin ponytail thing because I know I got that from my mom and I don't know what can really change that, but I just want my hair to look better while it is flat ironed.



I know what you mean. My hair appears thinner when I get a fresh press, but it does gain some body as the days go along. I tend to prefer my hair about 4 days after the press, not the day of the press. Give it some time


----------



## lana (Feb 13, 2009)

Thick blunt cut ends really help to give the hair more weight. When I was natural and would press my hair if my ends had been allowed to grow out without trimming (even though they were still even) I would hav ethat wispy hair. But when you get a fresh cut or good trim you'll see that your hair has more weight. You can also choose not to press your hair bone straight, just like not relaxing bone straight leaves the hair with body (which is why I texlax). I hope this helps. 

If you airdry and flat iron you'll get different results from a blow dry and press. So you may want to try rollersetting to maintain the thickness in your hair.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 13, 2009)

My natural hair in a wash-n-go and flatironed is like night and day.  At first I was very surprised at how similar my hair was to my relaxed hair, but it just looked and felt better.

OP, how are you doing your hair when you straighten it? Yesterday I rollerset and air-dried and then put it up in a ponytail without flatironing it.  I now have that big bouncy hair I've been looking for, didn't realize I had to ditch the flatiron first. I will still flatiron from time to time, I was just trying to give my hair a break from the heat.

Oh and to chime in with the other posters about having thin hair. My sister is natural as well and I was surprised to see that when she flatirons it looks exactly like it did when she was relaxed.  Her ponytails aren't big, but it does still look alot healthier.


----------



## Sui Topi (Feb 16, 2009)

lana said:


> Thick blunt cut ends really help to give the hair more weight. When I was natural and would press my hair if my ends had been allowed to grow out without trimming (even though they were still even) I would hav ethat wispy hair. But when you get a fresh cut or good trim you'll see that your hair has more weight. You can also choose not to press your hair bone straight, just like not relaxing bone straight leaves the hair with body (which is why I texlax). I hope this helps.
> 
> If you airdry and flat iron you'll get different results from a blow dry and press. So you may want to try rollersetting to maintain the thickness in your hair.



I was thinking the same thing about a blunt cut because since my hair is growing out of a bc, it is in these self imposed layers. I'm sure that is a factor.



BostonMaria said:


> My natural hair in a wash-n-go and flatironed is like night and day.  At first I was very surprised at how similar my hair was to my relaxed hair, but it just looked and felt better.
> 
> OP, how are you doing your hair when you straighten it? Yesterday I rollerset and air-dried and then put it up in a ponytail without flatironing it.  I now have that big bouncy hair I've been looking for, didn't realize I had to ditch the flatiron first. I will still flatiron from time to time, I was just trying to give my hair a break from the heat.
> 
> Oh and to chime in with the other posters about having thin hair. My sister is natural as well and I was surprised to see that when she flatirons it looks exactly like it did when she was relaxed.  Her ponytails aren't big, but it does still look alot healthier.



I'll try rollersetting too, but I pretty much prepooed over night, co washed and rinsed with acv, did the pink skates tension method to blow dry and then flat ironed and trimmed. For the first time it was silky and moisturized but my ponytail looks so sad and when it's down, I have to fluff it up from the roots so much it just looks like I was caught in a tornado. 

I'm not sure if I just rollerset and don't flat iron I will be able to get smooth results though.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Feb 16, 2009)

Same here! Although, last time my hair was flat-ironed, it came out puffy.

When I was relaxed, I hated how may hair looked relaxer-fresh. It was so flat and icky-looking. I used to love my hair when my new growth started coming in. Then, it had more volume.


----------



## carib_n_curly (Feb 16, 2009)

*my hair is the same

it's such a thick wonderful bush and when i straighten it compared to my natural hair it doesn't feel like i have hair.

maybe with more length that will change. maybe rollersetting can help with thickness. i hope so. 
i don't mind how it looks but i want more umpf
*


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 16, 2009)

It sounds like your hair is just naturally fine. My hair is the same way. It appears thick when it's curled up but once I straighten it, it's fine and wispy like. I thought it would get thicker once I went natural but it hasn't. It does look thicker if I blowdry it though. When I was relaxed I would get it blowdried (vs. wet set) at the salon if I was wearing it down and straight for that reason.


----------



## Casarela (Feb 16, 2009)

Probably cuz you have dense hair with thin strands . if its the case rollerset with a water based product forget about the flatiron. And pin curl the hair  at night and that  should give you a lot of volume in the morning when you go through your hair with your fingers. HTH


----------



## bgirl72 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is a thread after my  own heart.....I too have the same problem, depending what part of my head, I am a 3 b/c 4 a kind of girl.....and like someone said above, when I had a relaxer I had the same problem....I have been fully (big chop and all) natural for about 4 years now and it is the same when I straighten it.....to allay the problem I have my fullness cut in, with layers that is....that has seemed to do the trick.  And the side bonus is that when it is in its curly state it has a little lift and interest to the look.........I  REALLY want length but I want thickness too.  Another thing that I do is not try to get my hair bone straight


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 17, 2009)

Another fine hair natural checking in.  My hair looks bigger and thicker while in its curly state, but straightened just gives me the opposite effect.  My hair is also very light and airy when straightened.


----------



## Sui Topi (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks so much guys! I hope this thread helps some others, you guys are so resourceful.


----------



## Brownie (Feb 17, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> Another fine hair natural checking in.  My hair looks bigger and thicker while in its curly state, but straightened just gives me the opposite effect.  My hair is also very light and airy when straightened.



Same here. On the upside, my hair is easy to wash because it gets straight in water. I think I'm going to have to get away from the idea of wearing my hair straight. If flat ironed, which is hardly ever, it needs some type of large curl to give it body. It looks better that way.


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 17, 2009)

Another fine haired natural checking in.  I haven't actually flat ironed my hair since my big chop in September 2008, but I already know my hair is going to be thin once I get it straightened.  I'm already mentally prepared for it.  There are pros and cons to having fine hair; I simply take the bad with the good.


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 17, 2009)

dense/fine haired natural checking in. Like o someone else stated , there are pros and cons . My hair blow dries  in less than 5 minuets, my flat irons last up to 2 weeks if needed, my hair slicks back  without the use  of gels. The other side is, my straight look is far too feathery, my hair blows  around like I'm walking in a wind tunnel
I always wanted to use that icon
what I do is get the salon to give me loose curls(I only go once every 1-2 months ) this is the only time I flatiron , always makes my hair look thicker.....the funny thing is ..I always get complemented  on the thickness of  natural hair


----------



## PinkSkates (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^i luv that icon! And I agree with the pros the other ladies have listed.
I'm a fine-haired natural, but I have a lot of hair and its dense so it does not look thin once its straightened.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep... I am fine haired.... So I have to be careful with setbacks, hair ripping out, tiny braids, etc.....

I am with you!!!! I know that I cannot relax because Relaxers thin the hair strand.... I cannot afford any more thinness....
Like Pink - I have LOTS of thin hair.... So I have to focus on what will help all those thin strands.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have not straightened in 3 years because I know it won't look thick like I want it too. Even now I have my hair in plaits and I can get it pretty straight/flat on my head. Shame!!! You just have to work with what you got I guess


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 17, 2009)

My hair looks to be much thicker in it's wild natural state. The one time that I have had it straightened in the past 5 yrs, my hair was really "floaty", light and soft. Not greasy or having a burnt smell at all. It was very "fine" in texture, and I wasn't used to hair like that. It wasn't bad or anything, but I just like big hair. My naturalness certainly does satisfy that


----------



## anniev2 (May 5, 2009)

bumping for more responses


----------



## Ediese (May 6, 2009)

Yep. I have this problem too. I think my hair only looks thick in it's natural state. I have A LOT of thin/fine strands that gives the appearance of me having thicker hair. If I get my hair pressed/flat ironed bone straight, it looks really thin.


----------



## bella gee (May 6, 2009)

fine haired natural checking in! it bothered me at first but im okay with it now! if i want it to appear thicker i curl the ends (like spiral curl the last 3 inches) and it looks fuller--you can try that


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 6, 2009)

this is me! I thought I was thin haired but really I still have dense thick hair. It's just fine. It doesn't look fine curly so when I get it straightened, folx are always in shock at how it is so fly-away (I like your feather analogy - it's  perfect)


----------



## India*32 (May 6, 2009)

Man, you ladies are a true inspiration.  I shared this page with a co-worker and I'm waiting to hear her comments.  I did the big cut on 4 May, so I'm going to need support.  Check out my fotki.

http://public.fotki.com/SimoneReynold/


----------



## MsKipani (May 6, 2009)

I agree with most of the ladies. What I notice for me is that using lower heat (I use a maxi glide) helps to keep thickness as well as not weighing it down with too much oil. If you moisturize/condition your hair well before straightening, you really won't need any product other than making sure your ends are nicely coated. These two things help to prevent me from getting thin, limp hair when straightened.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 6, 2009)

brownshugahgirl said:


> fine haired natural checking in! it bothered me at first but im okay with it now! if i want it to appear thicker i curl the ends (like spiral curl the last 3 inches) and it looks fuller--you can try that



 Curls do make it look more full. I usually feather mine. Of course that makes it look shorter but if I try to make it bone straight it doesn't look good.


----------



## Vshanell (May 7, 2009)

brownshugahgirl said:


> fine haired natural checking in! it bothered me at first but im okay with it now! if i want it to appear thicker *i curl the ends (like spiral curl the last 3 inches)* and it looks fuller--you can try that


 

Good tip.

Also for fuller hair I make sure not to flat iron my roots bone straight.  Leaving some texture in there makes the hair much fuller.  I don't care about it not all being silky straight anyway.  I only flat iron the edges really straight and the rest of my hair I either flat iron the first 3 to 4 inches very lightly or not at all.  Most of the time I do rollersets so I don't have to flat iron the roots at all.  It's so much fuller this way.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 10, 2009)

Mrs.Fitness said:


> I have had the same problem. I am at the end of my transition. I think the problem is too much deep conditioning and over moisturizing. If you have deep conditioned, blowdrying will make your hair super thin. I am not an expert but you should take a look at Pinkskates regimen. She is 4a natural with strands that look "fine" IMO. She only does a deep DC every three months. She only conditions 30 minutes a week and it isnt a deep condition if I understand correctly. Also make sure the heat is not up too high on your flat iron. I started to turn my temp setting way down and noticed a major difference (duh!)  Try easing up on the moisture. Airdrying or hooded dryer may help you with thickness too. My hair is much thicker using these than a blowdryer. Also remember that these new blowdryers have that ionic technology that gets hair straighter than the old school kinds. Things are some things I have noticed about lately.


Thank you, I really need to sell my dern blow dryer ... ugh!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 10, 2009)

I thought it was just me, my hair looks so think and healthy in its natural state and then when I blow dry and flat iron, it's just blah.  I need to stick with air drying and or roller setting. The flat iron just flattens me out! LOL


----------



## Aviah (May 10, 2009)

The same happens to me... You probably have fine hair. I wanna know how to combat this too!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 10, 2009)

Aviah said:


> The same happens to me... You probably have fine hair. I wanna know how to combat this too!


One thing that I keep reading is that we shouldn't use the blow dryer.  I have a brand new Sedu... I should sell it so I won't be tempted to use it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 17, 2009)

Pink, do you have a vitamin/supplement/diet reggie that you follow for your hair?  



PinkSkates said:


> ^^^i luv that icon! And I agree with the pros the other ladies have listed.
> I'm a fine-haired natural, but I have a lot of hair and its dense so it does not look thin once its straightened.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 17, 2009)

Me...mine goes VERY flat and I have quite thick hair. Odd, ain't it? I don't like it so I rarely get it hot combed it for that reason. If I blowdry it w/ a comb attachment, it still keeps the thickness and texture. My full length is nowhere in evidence...only a (warm) hot comb brings it all out and makes it go very flat.


----------



## helina (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm sitting under the dryer right now doing a saranwrap after a ponytail rollerset. If I flatiron my hair, I feel bald!


----------



## MangaManiac (Oct 17, 2009)

I think that it's just the change in volume and texture. If you straighten your hair with a flat iron on a lower setting your going to get more volume, but less "swang" and straightness, because you're not applying enough heat to make it bone straight. My hair does the same thing, but the same thing happens to my Arabic friend who has RIDICULOUSLY thick hair. It's not all that curly, but if she uses a flat iron it's super straight and the thickness decreases by about 60%, so I promise that it's normal. 

The only thing to do is to thicken the hair your have and the hair you're growing. A lot of people like henna and I'm a huge fan of drinking protein shakes and taking vitamins. The thicker the hair your straightening the thicker the product. I know that's not TOO helpful, but hopefully that makes you feel a little better!


----------

